
Ask HN: Fake Traffic Generator - chad_strategic
I have become slightly obsessed with the bloomberg article, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bloomberg.com&#x2F;features&#x2F;2015-click-fraud&#x2F;<p>Can anyone point me to some php scripts &#x2F; git &#x2F; gist or pastebin that generates this traffic. I just built one in php,  I&#x27;m getting the session cookie and the page downloaded, but not sure if it&#x27;s counting as a hit?<p>I really should be working on other things, but creating a 100 twitbot army is what got me into programming in the first place.
======
csmattryder
There's a few options with regards to benchmarking your server install, here's
a good intro article[1] I found for this.

To follow up with 0x400614's answer, you'll want to look at `ab` -
ApacheBench.

[1] [https://www.garron.me/en/go2linux/how-benchmark-stress-
your-...](https://www.garron.me/en/go2linux/how-benchmark-stress-your-apache-
nginx-or-iis-server.html)

------
0x400614
have you heard of `ab`

~~~
chad_strategic
I'm afraid not.

~~~
ApolloRising
This may be more helpful. AB is apache benchmark - you can read about it here:

[http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/programs/ab.html](http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/programs/ab.html)

Tutorial to use it here:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
use-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-
apachebench-to-do-load-testing-on-an-ubuntu-13-10-vps)

Do not use this on a shared server.

